# Rambler Tandem Gormally Jeffries 1893 For Sale



## rambler1893 (Sep 23, 2011)

This bike is from 1893 and get that date from the last date of Patents is 1892.  I am looking to move this rare bike after owning it for 20+ years and not doing anything with it,  It is as I got the bike in 1989-90.  Get back with me through the site.  Todd


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 23, 2011)

What a beautiful example of a Gormully & Jeffery Mfg. Co bike...you’re very fortunate to have an incredible piece of history. I'm no expert but I think the saddles and the wooden wheels were replaced for improvements or for safety? (wooden rims had a tendency of collapsing and splintering chards of woods under pressure).

History suggests that the Gormully & Jeffery Mfg. Co was founded in 1878, and they marketed their bicycles under the 'Rambler' brand with a cost around $100 range. To make their bikes economically accessible, G&J started a second bicycle manufacturing company in 1895, called the *Shelby Cycle Manufacturing Co.* The objective was to make a bicycle parallel to its high end Rambler but only cheaper and attainable!

In 1900, the brand name Gormully & Jeffery Mfg. Co came to an end after Gormully’s death. Thomas B. Jeffery sold the company, but kept the name “Rambler” and went into the auto manufacturing business...you might have heard of his cars, *Rambler and Nash?*

Oh by the way, Thomas Jeffery also patented the clincher rims!


----------



## walter branche (Sep 23, 2011)

*tandem*

pedals,seats,fenders,wheels,are not original to G&J,it is fun to learn to ride while sitting in the rear seat,, wpb


----------



## Third Son (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kenosha Wisconsin*

I am from Kenosha and know about Jeffrey and Nash etc....Jeffrey actually invented the "clincher" tire technology....what a nice example of an old bike!


----------



## Dean Christensen (Nov 2, 2011)

Third Son said:


> I am from Kenosha and know about Jeffrey and Nash etc....Jeffrey actually invented the "clincher" tire technology....what a nice example of an old bike!




Wow I have the very same bike just won the Bellingham show and shine with it rode it there and back I still have the orgina wood and cane seats.

P


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Let's see some pics.


----------

